# The collection .....



## griff10672 (Nov 3, 2019)

Had them all in one place for once .... ( except for my Arkaim Fuzz and Park and ride ) figured I'd take a pic .... put a new floor in my studio / workshop ... trying to organize .... 
Still have at least 14 or 15 PCB's I'm designing graphics for ..... and the dam holidays are coming .... Bah Humbug !


----------



## Barry (Nov 3, 2019)

Great looking bunch you got there


----------



## Kelmark1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking very sharp, how do you do your  boxes? Spray paint them and then what?


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 3, 2019)

Wow what a sweet collection. 
What are your absolute favorites?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Most impressive!  Some I recognize, some I don't.  What's that Habañero one in the back row?


----------



## griff10672 (Nov 3, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Most impressive!  Some I recognize, some I don't.  What's that Habañero one in the back row?


That's my version of the Sanguine distortion ....


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 3, 2019)

They look amazing griff !

Mike


----------



## PKRPedals (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice looking herd you got there. I'll have to do a pic of mine when I get them all back together.


----------



## griff10672 (Nov 3, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> Looking very sharp, how do you do your  boxes? Spray paint them and then what?


no spray paint here ....


----------



## griff10672 (Nov 3, 2019)

TomShadow said:


> Wow what a sweet collection.
> What are your absolute favorites?


The Mesmerizer , Photon Vibe .... then it just varies ....week to week .... lol


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 3, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> The Mesmerizer , Photon Vibe .... then it just varies ....week to week .... lol


Nice! I'll check them out....Thank you.


----------

